# Running Shoes in Dublin



## Green (12 Mar 2007)

Does anybody know a good shop for running shoes in Dublin. I have had  physio for a knee/hip problem so need to get the right ones. Need somebody who knows about about stability and motion control shoes as I overpronate ..thks ...


----------



## Trent (12 Mar 2007)

http://www.amphibianking.ie/

They'll cater for all your running needs.


----------



## Brianp (12 Mar 2007)

You will find that some running shoes have a denser type material on the inside heel area of the running shoe, its sometimes a grey colour material, this is an anti-pronation shoe. This denser material tries to stabilise the inside border of the shoe resisting the pronatory movement. An anti-pronation shoe will help slightly. It'll also make the shoe last longer rather than anything else. An Anti pronation shoe is also slightly heavier due to the denser material used.

If you are pronating excessively then you would need to get Orthotics. Once you get the sports Orthotics it doesnt really matter what type of running shoe you get thereafter because its the Orthotic that controls the Pronation and not the shoe. So once you have the Orthotic thats controlling the excessive pronation then you could go back into a neutral running shoe.


----------



## runner (12 Mar 2007)

To answer the OP question, the best stocked shop and informed staff for running shoes is probably Arnotts in henry st. Otherwise, place in suburbs such as Mick Dowling's shop in D6w, and not thefashion shoes outlets. They can test your pronation as well - very important. Most popular running shoe for athletes generally is Asics.


----------



## Olympian (13 Mar 2007)

Haven't used Amphibian King but reports I've heard suggest it's good. 

Can do a proper gait analysis so recommendation should be spot on.


----------



## Green (13 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all your replies to date, its very helpful.


----------



## marathonman (3 Apr 2007)

sorry looks like i've created a name similar to someone else.......sorry.

Anyway my point is went into Amphibian King and it's incredible. I spent 5 years living in Boston so I know what a proper running store should look like and Arnotts is not it. Arnotts at the end of the day is a department store.

Ireland has been stuck in the dark ages a little bit when it comes to running shoes, they've been sold on the basis of 1) Get nike if you're doing a bit of running and like a bit of fashion 2) Get Asics if you're a really serious runner. This is a joke, they're are millions of different brands out there. I spent some time time in Boston and there's a good mix of brands there Brooks, Saucony, Mizuno, Puma, New Balance, Asics. While I understand Asics make some of the best shoes out there I don't think they're suited to 90% of the market, they make a very broad fitting shoe personally Saucony suit me but I know they aren't for everyone either. At least at Amphibian King you have a choice and the guy actually knows what he's talking about. Go into Mick Dowlings and you'll have someone there telling you you're a neutral runner and they've no way of knowing that.

Your man in Ampbian King has done a course in Gait Analysis in New Zealand and knows his stuff.


----------



## monkeyboy (3 Apr 2007)

AK = A1! , 100% satisfied with my viscous pronating combating Kayanos!


----------



## runner (4 Apr 2007)

Wasnt aware of AK, marathonman and we need more of these punters, but he might not be conveniently located for many runners. Was always told that I looked 'zero pronating' but only tested it at the registration exhibition venue for dublin marathon this year with a gait analysis program and camera with some exhibitor. It did confirm zero allright! Definaitely gait analysis if available - and as far as asics is concerned my view would be to select these in the absence of any gait analysis as a best bet option for the ordinary jogger/runner.


----------



## d15ude (3 Oct 2007)

Bought a pair of runners at Amphibian King today.
Did the gait analysis and tried out a couple of shoes.
Very good service!


----------

